# Experience return from FreeBSD 13 on a Toshiba Satellite



## Logicien (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello,

I must say that Arch and Debian are always there to help me in Linux. Gentoo and all BSD or any other system including Windows, Chrome, etc have never stay long on my computers. The past is over and I decide to give an other PC try to FreeBSD now on a laptop Toshiba Satellite Pro T130. Not young, no PCIe 3.0 or USB 3 only 1.4 Mhz on amd64 with wifi and bluetooth integrated.

I just come to change the miniPCI from a Realtek wifi to Intel dual band. On Linux no problem in managed mode but no 5G AP mode as all the channels and frequencies over 13 are disabled. I have appreciate that FreeBSD support this Intel card because it do not support Intel and Realtek in PCIe, only Atheros and USB dongles. So I was on the good way to use FreeBSD on this Toshiba. I started with a disk image on a mini SD card. Well this image put the card in GPT with an EFI partition. The T130 only boot in bios mode so after learning I put FreeBSD on the PCI SD card for better speed keeping everything. I came back to MBR partition scheme.

I moved ArchLinux who was there at the end of the disk and dual boot using Linux Grub2. I created a mini Debian install using debbootstrap for VirtualBox in FreeBSD to be able to upgrade ArchLinux from FreeBSD. It work after stopping using a Mini SD card and create a disk image on the PCI SD one, always using rsync to make copies. I am just to lazy to reboot. I often upgrade my systems from an other one in chroot.

I'll try to keep FreeBSD my main laptop system for PC because on the Raspberry Pi a lot of packages are missing in Armv6. Hopefully in PC's FreeBSD have a lot of binary packages and the use of the Ports is less necessary. It's my next step, mastering the Ports is a Knight on a savage horse. Hi Hi !


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2022)

Logicien said:


> 5G AP mode


5G is a cellular protocol, not wifi. You probably mean the 5 GHz wifi bands, which is something entirely different. 









						5G - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						List of WLAN channels - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Logicien (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank's for the precision, correction SirDice. I'll keep it in mind. Many wifi cards are dual bands and work well in managed mode on both bands but less work well using a 5GHz channel in AP mode when close to all work in AP mode on 2.4 GHz.

Come back to my installation, the integrated Usb webcam work on FreeBSD when an external Usb webcam have not work on a desktop computer. I have never succeed to make work any bluetooth device on FreeBSD, mainly headset but a bluetooth keyboard too.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2022)

Logicien said:


> I have never succeed to make work any bluetooth device on FreeBSD, mainly headset but a bluetooth keyboard too.


Bluetooth support on FreeBSD is rather poor unfortunately.


----------

